
MIT's Building 20: “The Magical Incubator” (1998) - li4ick
https://infinitehistory.mit.edu/video/mits-building-20-magical-incubator
======
tpmx
Note the transcript PDF:

(It's very nicely formatted for readability.)

[https://static.3playmedia.com/files/2O_NhKHa13A/transcript.p...](https://static.3playmedia.com/files/2O_NhKHa13A/transcript.pdf?apikey=ao5gTyMg4ZKNd8YWQ72wKS8YZyGhiXv1&dl=1&usevideoid=1)

(Let's hope it doesn't expire. If it does, get a fresh link from the actual
web page.)

